# Spiel funktioniert nicht, Support hilft mir nicht.



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

Moin, 

ich hab mir Batman AA GOTY jetzt extra für Steam gekauft, weil die Cd version nicht mehr geklappt hat , siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...spiele-funktionieren-nicht-unter-win-8-a.html
Das Speil hat nimmernoch nicht gefunzt, zum heulen 

Hab mich bei Steam Support gemeldet -> Standart Kram und ich soll mich den Hersteller wenden
Hersteller - > konnte nicht helfen
Händler -> solange der Key funzt, sind sie aus der Sache raus. 

Also, wer kann mir bzw. muss helfen? Ich habe schließlich Geld bezahlt und kann erwarten, dass ich es spielen kann. Spiel läuft unter win 8 und ist auf meiner externen hdd drauf, wie alle meine Steam Spiel, welche auch alle funktionieren.


----------



## dragonlort (7. April 2013)

also es könnte eine neu installtion helfen, vielleicht feheln ein parr daten.


----------



## Bettlerfield (7. April 2013)

Bei mir hat Gta 4 z.b. nicht funktioniert weil die xlive dateien unter win8 nicht im richtigen ordner sind
vielleicht ist es bei dem spiel ähnlich


----------



## Nazzy (7. April 2013)

Starte es bei dir nicht, oder bricht er nachdem intro ab?

Bei mir  hat das hier geholfen : 

Re ;: GFWL issue with Batman Arkham City on Windows 8 - Errors / Crashes - PC Games Technical Support - Xbox.com Forums - Xbox.com

und den PhysX Treiber neuinstallieren


----------



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

er startet erst gar nicht, @ bettler welche xlive dateien und wo müssen die hin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

Schaue doch mal bei denen im Forum nach wegen ähnlicher Probleme oder suche per Google


----------



## Bettlerfield (7. April 2013)

Ich musste games for windows live runterladen installieren und dann alle dateien mit xlive aus dem system 32 ordner und den sysWOW64 in den spiele ordner kopieren dann ging es


----------



## Kasjopaja (7. April 2013)

Laut den Specs hier Batman: Arkham City: Die Systemanforderungen ((PC)) - 4Players

Ist bis win 7 Support dar. Wenn dus auf Win 8 nutzt muss dir genau genommen keine Sau helfen. Den die Anforderungen sind gleichzusetzen mit dem Support Rahmen. Ich kann mir auch nicht Das game holen und mich beschweren das es unter Linux nicht geht. 

Folge dessen darfst du hoffen das die Community die helfen möchte. Man bezahlt auch erst Geld wenn man sich vorher genau informiert hat.

Ob es unter Windows 8 läuft oder nicht tut hierbei nix mehr zu Sache. Der Support endet bei Windows 7 offiziell. Ob der Hersteller da nun doch was dreht oder macht, ist alleine deren Sache.

Sich dabei aufzuführen und Erwartungen zu stellen weil man selber die Systemanforderungen nicht gelesen hat ist lächerlich.


----------



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

arkham city funzt ja unter win 8, obwohl es nicht angegebn war, deshalb dachte ich, aa wird auch klappen.


----------



## Kasjopaja (7. April 2013)

Ja du dachtest. Es ist halt n Glücksfall das es geht. Aber dein erster Post is wie ein Vorwurf an Steam und die Macher des games. Als wenn du schuld sind das du es auf einem BS nutzt auf dem es nicht vorgesehen war. 

Das mit den dlls von xbox life habe ich auch des öfteren schon gelesen. Probiere das mal. Meines wissens nach ist da direkt in Steam irgendwo n Foreneintrag hierzu. Eine art Installationsablauf. Hatte das erst bei GTA 4 unter windows 8. Ich guck mal nach der Anleitung.

EDIT

guck mal hier, mehrere Lösungsansätze die dir evtl weiterhelfen könnten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...mes-windows-live-bei-windows-8-pro-final.html

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/4241-73-gfwl-working-windows


----------



## Nazzy (7. April 2013)

es funzt ja unter windows 8 ,wenn man den Anweisungen folgt, die in dem Link stehen 

Also , wie bettlerfield bereits beschrieben hat. Bei mir ist es halt damals immer nach der ersten Szene abgestürzt und durch die neuinstallation von PhysX lief es dann. Er nutzt ja ebenfalls eine nvidia. Viel Glück


----------



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

GFW funktioniert ja bei Batman AC , aber batman aa klappt nicht. Phys neu installieren hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## wollekassel (7. April 2013)

Das kauft man ein neues Betriebssystem in der Hoffnung das alles funzt aber nein ... und ... der Vergleich mit Linux hinkt doch arg - schießlich geht es von Win 7 (geht) auf Win 8 (geht nicht mehr) und nicht von Win 7 auf Linux oder Android oder bla. Dennoch boykottiere ich Win 8 und bleibe beim Win7 64 Bit und gut ist. Support bis 2020, also, wozu Win8?


----------



## Gohrbi (18. April 2013)

...schon mal mit Kompatibilitätsproblem - Lösung probiert?


----------



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

ja, keine besserung.


----------

